# Duke vs. Uconn



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets all cheer for Duke to win!! If they win it all the more likely Luol Deng will declare for the draft.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

LETS GO OKAFOR!!!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm rooting for uconn i'm a big east fan at heart ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AstheFranchiz2K2</b>!
> LETS GO OKAFOR!!!


i take it u dont want Deng


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man, the refs really took charge on this one by giving Okafor two cheap fouls early.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

**** the refs on this one. I can't believe they just sat Okafor down for two very suspect touch fouls. LET THEM PLAY!!!

This is supposed to be the prime time matchup of the tourney and the refs are going to bench the best player left in the tournament for at least a half. PREPOSTEROUS.

And the foul they gave to Sheldon Williams was just as suspect.

This is so ridiculous.:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Okafor with two fouls in the first four minutes.  Touchy stuff, too.

And why isn't this in the college basketball forum...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> And why isn't this in the college basketball forum...


Have you seen the Bulls record this season? Game has Okafor and Deng in it. That makes it very topical for the Bulls board.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Bulls record this season? Game has Okafor and Deng in it. That makes it very topical for the Bulls board.


I realize that, but this game also involves two college basketball teams, which makes it topical for the College Basketball board also.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

NOW they want to let the guys play, after the best guy is on the bench with two cheap ones. Go figure.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gotta go for Uconn , but the Cowboys are done, so my brackets are blown to hell.
:no:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Only thing I like about Villanueva are the shoes he has on...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm not a Duke hater, but the way the refs are calling this game could make me one. They're just plowing over guys and getting away with it. The touch fouls on Shelden Williams are the only calls that haven't gone their way. 

Deng looks pretty good. His passing has improved 100% since early this season and he finds ways to finish off the dribble, though he needs to add a pull-up jumper. Good help-and-recover defender, too.

I think UConn would be up comfortably if Okafor hadn't been sent to the bench. Duke's gotten a lot of inside baskets that Emeka would have contested.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

If Duke wins the NCAA Tournament, its a given that Deng will declare for the 2004 Draft?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Ben Gordon a lotto pick?

Why?

He can't guard Duhon, so some team is going to draft him so he can guard Kidd, Davis, Payton, Nash, Bibby, I can name about 30 more...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> I'm not a Duke hater, but the way the refs are calling this game could make me one.


Great line.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Ben Gordon a lotto pick?
> 
> Why?
> ...


They'd probably be counting the times he'd be playing against...

Never mind.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Duke has 5 guys in double digits 

Deng 16
Reddick 15
Randolph 13
Duhon 12
Ewing 11


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wow, Okafor rips it away from Deng...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Okafor looks unstoppable down on the block. He could really develop into a very nice offensive player. He's got a nice touch down there along with quick feet.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well right now he's doing it on Nick Horvath...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Okafor looks unstoppable down on the block. He could really develop into a very nice offensive player. He's got a nice touch down there along with quick feet.


Awesome last two plays


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Not sure why One Trick Pony thought he was going take it to the rack...

He would have been better off spotting up from half court...

Bye Bye Dook....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Duke is going to hit a three.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

yeah baby


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow.

Great finish.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Duke is going to hit a three.


they'll hit a boatload ...next season


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Okafor is THE man...

However, he won't make a difference on our team...

We need 8 pieces, he's just 1 maybe you can count him as 2 pieces, but this team as it is right now is awful...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

YES!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

There's nothing more enjoyable than watching Dook lose in the NCAA tournament...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Okafor is THE man...
> 
> However, he won't make a difference on our team...


But re-signing Jamal would?

:laugh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I guess we can forget about Deng entering the draft, right?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Where was Deng, Reddick, and Duhon during the last 5 minutes?

Okafor is a stud, I want him on the Bulls.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i dont deng was going to base his decision on whether his team won but where he is likely to be in the draft...top 5 in ...15th out


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Where was Deng, Reddick, and Duhon during the last 5 minutes?


watching a real impact player in okafor just like we were


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

The question is: 
If the Bulls land, say, the third pick....Would Pax trade up in order to grab Okafor?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Okafor would take a team like the Celtics and make them a top 3 team in the East.

He wouldn't do the same for us because we just don't have the pieces...

When are Bulls fans going to wake up to the reality that 1 guy unless you're talking Kobe, Shaq, Yao, KG, or TD is going to get you anywhere near the promise land?

We need a couple starters, we need a decent 2nd unit, guys like Dupree and Linton shouldn't even see action unless there are injuries.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

AHHHHHHHH BEST GAME EVER!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> watching a real impact player in okafor just like we were


It's funny because it's true.:laugh: 

Okafor is the only guy in this draft who will change the complexion of the team that drafts him.

Which means the Bulls won't win the lottery.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> The question is:
> If the Bulls land, say, the third pick....Would Pax trade up in order to grab Okafor?


no ...and to be honest he really shouldn't we dont need to overpay for okafor we have chandler all we have to do is get him healthy, a team like orl. will pay through the roof for okafor because they need a little interior D and they will skyrocket through the atlantic division


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

This game confused me somewhat. I was happy that UConn won, but the refs seemed very inconsistent. One minute they are calling touch fouls, the next there are no calls when guys got mugged. I thought the two first half fouls on Okafor, especially the second one, were pretty weak. The game was called in a way that there was absoloutely no flow to it. I also don't understand why Duke didn't have Deng take Boone off the dribble when they were matched up. Boone is good but he's center/pf type. Deng could have easily beat him. 

Okafor impressed me this game, I hope we can draft him.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> AHHHHHHHH BEST GAME EVER!!!!!


I can picture Pax saying to himself "We must land the Top Pick, We must land the top pick"


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Okafor would take a team like the Celtics and make them a top 3 team in the East.
> 
> He wouldn't do the same for us because we just don't have the pieces...
> ...


I don't think anyones expecting the promise land, they just want to look slightly respectable.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> The question is:
> If the Bulls land, say, the third pick....Would Pax trade up in order to grab Okafor?


lol...

Wow, "good" question...

Who's going to trade down and not take Okafor?

If anyone were to do so, they'd probably already have a dominate PF, like Phoenix, and they would send it to a team that had multiple first round picks and get a pretty good player out of it...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice combination of UConn stepping up and Duke choking. Deng took a couple questionable 3s down the stretch and missed them. Ewing had been getting penetration all night but settled for jumpers. Redick just isn't a slasher, what were they thinking having him penetrate on that last play? Okafor became a monster down the stretch, all over the floor. That block on Deng has enormous, and he scored at will. And Anderson hit a couple big shots, Gordon made some plays.

Duhon might have played himself back into the first round with that game. He was really sharp and mostly outplayed Gordon when they were on each other. I don't know why he wasn't the one creating the offense at the end when Duke went into choke mode. He was penetrating and scoring at will and made some nice feeds.

Gordon's a very crafty offensive player, but his defense was average. He could be a better-shooting player in the Arenas mold, but less of a slasher. Other than a stretch where he kept turning it over I thought he looked good.

The refs wanted to control this game more than the players. Wildly inconsistent, sometimes letting players maul each other and other times calling ticky tack fouls. It evened out some in the 2nd half with all of Duke's big guys getting tossed, but it was still crappy officiating on both ends.

Until he forced those 3s I was very impressed with Deng again. He scored, grabbed boards and made some nice defensive plays. I still like him with our pick if he declares and Okafor is gone.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think anyones expecting the promise land, they just want to look slightly respectable.


It's going to take more than Okafor to do that...

We don't have any money, so we're not bringing in Kobe...

I'll say if you're able to keep Crawford, and bring in Steven Jackson and draft Okafor we're probably 10-12 games better than we are now, even then that's not a playoff team.

You build through the draft, we have so many holes we need to fill, the draft picks would do a lot for us.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> It's funny because it's true.:laugh:
> ...


Yep, we'll probably pick 3rd or 5th. Okafor was huge. I've watched quite a few of his games this season and that 2nd half stretch was the most impressed I've been with him.

As for Deng, he was quiet down the stretch. Got to remember he is still a freshman. I still think he will be a very good player in the NBA, but I hope he stays at least another year at Duke. I think that will be the best thing him.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Okafor would take a team like the Celtics and make them a top 3 team in the East.
> 
> He wouldn't do the same for us because we just don't have the pieces...
> ...


You are so damn negative/pessimistic  

I mean, we wont get 8 studs in the blink of an eye. Okafor is another piece. We would have Curry, Okafor, Hinrich. E-Rob is a player, I dont know if he will ever put his act together. We could get someone like Nocioni. We could trade Tyson and get some nice players. 

Obviously the word here is "patience".


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> lol...
> ...


A team may prefer Deng + Another player or draft pick. Okafor isnt God. The Bulls are a team that will explore every possible scenario. 

And we could trade up using Chandler as trade bait.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Coach K was outcoached yet again. Why he didn't put the ball in Duhon's hands and tell Duhon to make all the plays was pretty stupid.

This loss falls squarely on the shoulders of Coach K not taking Shelden Williams out after 2 fouls in the first half and not letting Duhon keep control of the game. 

I'm dissapointed but I like UConn and Georgia Tech so here's to a great championship game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

8 straight Jumpers for Duke to close out that game. Almost a carbon copy of how they lost to Maryland in the ACC title game (right down to the no-call on reddick at the end). I would have benched all my damn guards (EXCEPT DUHON) after the 4th one, for refusing to take the ball at Uconn (It worked to perfection for 37 minutes), and put people in that were willing to drive.:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 

Morons.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Okafor would take a team like the Celtics and make them a top 3 team in the East.
> 
> He wouldn't do the same for us because we just don't have the pieces...
> ...


I'm not sure I understand the point here. I don't think anyone is saying Okafor instantly makes us contenders, but he would certainly improve the team, right? More so than anyone else in this draft, at least in the short term.

Are you saying we shouldn't draft him because he wouldn't make us top 3 instantly? I'm confused.

Is your suggestion still to trade the pick to Boston for their picks? I'm not on board with that so much because no one we take further down will be a difference maker like Okafor, and this draft is littered with "upside" players who might not contribute anything positive for 3 years. I'd rather fill one hole with an excellent player than try to patch 3 holes with mid-1st round prospects who may or may not contribute.

If your suggestion is to trade the pick for a veteran who is a proven star/difference maker, I'd be fine with that.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

We won't get 8, but let's say you lose JC, and you bring in Okafor, Steven Jackson and Kukoc...

Our 2nd rd. picks you can't expect too much out of, we might walk away with 1 decent player who makes the roster...

If you trade a #1 pick to say Boston you could walk away with 3 first rd picks and a player like Jiri, plus you still have the 2nd rd picks, you could still bring in Steven Jackson and Kukoc...

You see where I'm going with this?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wow a great game tonight for Uconn and Okafor.
Okafor having 18 points in the second half.

Uconn wins it all.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> (right down to the no-call on reddick at the end).


I thought that looked pretty clean on the replay and Redick just stumbled. :whoknows:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> We won't get 8, but let's say you lose JC, and you bring in Okafor, Steven Jackson and Kukoc...
> 
> Our 2nd rd. picks you can't expect too much out of, we might walk away with 1 decent player who makes the roster...
> ...


i disagree with you line of reasoning ...we need more leaders not followers the bulls have quite enough supporting actors and when the main players start producing like stars you'll see everything fall into place ...assuming they are here next year of course


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

But our goal right now (or for the next season) is to make the playoffs, not win the championship. New Orlenans is off to the West and we get to play the Bobcats 3 times (If Im not mistaken). 
I dont remember anyone banking on the Bucks to make the playoffs. Miami was a similar case. I mean, if we get lucky, we could get a playoff spot.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> We won't get 8, but let's say you lose JC, and you bring in Okafor, Steven Jackson and Kukoc...
> 
> Our 2nd rd. picks you can't expect too much out of, we might walk away with 1 decent player who makes the roster...
> ...


If we could get all their picks AND Welsch, maybe I'd do that. But having 3 mid-to-late 1st rounders in this draft just doesn't excite me that much. It's such a young, untested draft. There's a lot of potential stars but not many that I think will plug any holes in the next couple years. And drafting more potential will just perpetuate this cycle of suckery.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> A team may prefer Deng + Another player or draft pick. Okafor isnt God. The Bulls are a team that will explore every possible scenario.
> ...


1 you're assuming Deng is coming out...

2 you're assuming teams are banging on the door for Chandler, which they are not...

Next year is Tyson's last year of his contract, if anyone wants him, why not just sign him?

It's the same situation JC was in this year, I'm sure teams wanted JC, but if you want him bad enough, just sign him. Neither guy though has high enough value to where a team would give up someone valuable in return for him.

I'll go another angle...

If we're going to draft Okafor, then let's get another top 10 pick.

I'm not on the we draft Okafor and all is well train...

If you want to add a Okafor and Smith or Chiriaev or someone like that, plus sign Steven Jackson, Kukoc, draft Sato or someone, alright cool....

Let's keep JC too, because let's face it, we're not going to replace him with anyone better, so if the money is reasonable, keep him and Skiles needs to become a coach and develop a offense where he has 2 PGs...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> If we could get all their picks AND Welsch, maybe I'd do that. But having 3 mid-to-late 1st rounders in this draft just doesn't excite me that much. It's such a young, untested draft. There's a lot of potential stars but not many that I think will plug any holes in the next couple years. And drafting more potential will just perpetuate this cycle of suckery.


Okafor's a great player, but even he is unproven...

Take a risk, we're not going to be to that good anyway...

This draft is deep enough 3 mid to late first rounders could net you some pretty good players...

Young, "cheap" guys who are a hell of a lot better than we are now...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The guy came across from the back. Its hard to see because Reddick was in a SEA of Uconn Defenders (he shouldn't have been there to begin with). Don't get me wrong, I pin this one squarely on the shoulders of Duke, and in particular, Deng, and Ewing for taking STUPID shots. They could have gotten into the lane and to the foul line at any time, and that oakafor only had 1 foul in the second half (and he wasn't even challenging a shot), was an indictment on their decision making, and an indictment on Coach K for NOT getting in their faces about it.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think the real scare becomes if you don't get the pick that gets Okafor...

What happens then?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> I'm not on the we draft Okafor and all is well train...


I don't think anyone is on that train.  

but he's a hell of a piece to add. 

Make a run at Jackson or maybe Turkoglu in FA, resign Crawford if the price isn't too steep, and try to get Sato or someone like Paulding with one of our 2nd rounders, or package them to move into the late 1st round and get Sato or Luke Jackson for depth at SG/SF. Test the market on Chandler, but don't move him just to move him. If he can be packaged to bring a solid SF in, do it, but that's unlikely given his back and his recent struggles.

Those are some moves that get us pointed the right direction, IMO. Nothing earthshattering.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Okafor's a great player, but even he is unproven...
> ...


who do you have in mind with the mid to late 1st rounders?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I think the real scare becomes if you don't get the pick that gets Okafor...
> 
> What happens then?


You take either Josh Smith, or Dwight howard, assuming Deng is not in this draft. If its howard, you work out some sort of sign and trade for chandler/howard and crawford. 

I'll have to think on that one.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I think the real scare becomes if you don't get the pick that gets Okafor...
> 
> What happens then?


knowing the Bulls' draft luck, this is exactly what will happen, and it'll hamstring us into giving up too much in a trade or not being able to make any trades at all.


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

DUKE IS GARBAGE!!!!


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

go EMEKA OKAFOR


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Every forum it seems has a court jester.:sigh:


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I think the real scare becomes if you don't get the pick that gets Okafor...
> 
> What happens then?


i wholeheartedly agree!!! that wuld be bad


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> Every forum it seems has a court jester.:sigh:




duke is dead.. muahahahah. die duke, die


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is on that train.
> ...



what price should we resign scrubmal? he isnt worth the ball okafor used to hammer duke back home!1 IMHO


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Alright Vicious, what are we looking at, 15, 23 and 25 I believe?

Something like that...

First let me breakdown our team...

G's
------
Hinrich
JC
Pargo

SF'S
-------
ERob

PF's/C's
----------
EC
TC
AD
JYD

I'm not including Linton, Dupree, as I've said before, if they were on the roster it should be only as practice guys. ERob's GOTTA get on the floor, seriously, it's just ridiculous, he's gotta at least be an option.

Right now I'm liking...

Sergei Monya
Ivan Chriaev
Kris Humphries
Kirk Snyder
Luke Jackson
Rashad McCants
Marvin Williams 
(I've seen the kid, I don't need the McDonald's Game to tell me crap)
Rafael Araujo
Tony Allen (Desmond Mason Jr.)

If we want to trade Chandler, I'd send him to Memphis for Stromile Swift (sign and trade), I think Swift is at the breaking point of blowing up, he's close to a double a double in 19 MPG...

West might make Tyson a player, but I would live with that because I'm not sure we can....

Plus if Boston does the deal, I'd make sure I got Welsch out of it...

There's a lot of potential to strike gold with the picks, building through the draft is our only hope to getting this team to be competetive we don't have the money to sign guys.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> You take either Josh Smith, or Dwight howard, assuming Deng is not in this draft. If its howard, you work out some sort of sign and trade for chandler/howard and crawford.
> ...


Which you can't because in a sign and trade JC is the only player from our end that can be involved...

We've put ourselves into a situation where if we don't get Okafor, we're screwed...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Which you can't because in a sign and trade JC is the only player from our end that can be involved...
> 
> We've put ourselves into a situation where if we don't get Okafor, we're screwed...


I've seen a few of your posts lately, most of them being negative, my question is what do YOU suggest the Bulls should do?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

that's not a bad list. I'm not sure I'd give up a chance at Okafor for those guys, but filling in our wings with guys like Monya and Jackson, who might contribute right away, and then taking Williams or Chriaev to groom for the future could be a solid way to go. I just think Okafor can be a bigtime player, while the guys in the mid to late 1st round are either somewhat limited or big risks. I've had my fill of young "upside" players personally, but that's just me.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_hinrich_rocks!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm already over it.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I understand where you're coming from Vicious...

Then again, I'd also send TC to Memphis for Stromile...

I think Stromile is at the cusp of stardom, we could get big production from him right as he's blowing up.

Okafor as good as he'll be, first couple of years puts up so so numbers...that's what I think.


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> that's not a bad list. I'm not sure I'd give up a chance at Okafor for those guys, but filling in our wings with guys like Monya and Jackson, who might contribute right away, and then taking Williams or Chriaev to groom for the future could be a solid way to go. I just think Okafor can be a bigtime player, while the guys in the mid to late 1st round are either somewhat limited or big risks. I've had my fill of young "upside" players personally, but that's just me.



and lets be serious here, tyson chandler will never be the player okafor is now, so if you have a chance at emeka you take him and deal tyson


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I've seen a few of your posts lately, most of them being negative, my question is what do YOU suggest the Bulls should do?


Hey John, I'm sorry if my tone seems negative, it's just frustrating...

This team frustrates you...

If we had some dough I'd say alright we can sign some guys, we can sign 10 guys, but we don't, and so we need draft picks, and the way you get draft picks is trading your top draft pick, which may or may not be the #1 pick...

As it is I see a lot of us depending on being in a position to draft Okafor...

What if we can't?

We have no money and a #5 draft pick?

We'll be crying for at least 2 more years...

We could grow from within, but who knows...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> Then again, I'd also send TC to Memphis for Stromile...
> 
> I think Stromile is at the cusp of stardom, we could get big production from him right as he's blowing up.


I'm not sure West deals Swift for Tyson right now, unless Swift wants out of Memphis, and even then West holds the cards.

But I'll grant, if we could deal for Swift PLUS get Welsch AND all 3 Boston picks, the roster could fill out nicely.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey John, I'm sorry if my tone seems negative, it's just frustrating...
> ...


That is why I have reduced my fandom for the rest of the year to just checking the box scores. The sportscenter highlights are just horribly depressing, and the actual games......forget about it.


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure West deals Swift for Tyson right now, unless Swift wants out of Memphis, and even then West holds the cards.
> ...



but how do you suggest we do so? swift is on one team and welsch on another


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_hinrich_rocks!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> and lets be serious here, tyson chandler will never be the player okafor is now, so if you have a chance at emeka you take him and deal tyson


Nice nickname, that's sign 1 to not take you seriously...

But since you said it, TC looked AWESOME at the beginning of this year, he could very well be that player again...

Here?

Who knows...if I'm trading TC, I'm trading him to Memphis for Stromile Swift, I'm not going to create a hole to fill another one, we just replace what was in the hole.


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm already over it.



ok i apologize if your a duke fan


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_hinrich_rocks!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> but how do you suggest we do so? swift is on one team and welsch on another


deal Tyson for Swift, and in a separate trade, deal our #1 pick for Welsch AND all of Boston's picks. I'm not sure we'd make out that well in either deal, but if we could, it might be worth it.


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice nickname, that's sign 1 to not take you seriously...
> ...



why are you racist that i cannot root for kirk hinrich? just kidding.. but seriously, why cant i root for kirk without losing credibility? you must be anti metrosexual

but back to topic, i agree! stromile swift can be a monster when he wants and isnt injruy prone like tyson bamby. and stromile swift is bald like MJ, which is reason enough to trade for him


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_hinrich_rocks!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> why are you racist that i cannot root for kirk hinrich? just kidding.. but seriously, why cant i root for kirk without losing credibility? you must be anti metrosexual


Wow, last time I respond to you, there's a plenty of knowledgable respectable people here I can have discussions with...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure West deals Swift for Tyson right now, unless Swift wants out of Memphis, and even then West holds the cards.
> ...


Swift is playing 19 MPG, he's as good as gone if someone throws him enough money.

West isn't stupid, he can get Tyson to do basically the same thing Swift was doing for him and probably cheaper.

If they weren't filled with wing players, I think ERob would be a nice fit for their team.

Boston would do the deal with us because Ricky Davis makes Welsch expendable and Okafor makes them a top 3-4 team in the East right away...

Plus he'd be a hometown favorite, Celts fans would be real excited to have him...

Each of those deals can be made...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Does anyone think Chandler could net us Battier? the Grizzlies lack height/size and have too many small forwards. 

Battier, IMO, has proven hes definitely capable of being a very nice SF in this league. 

If we did that in the offseason, and if were able to capitalize on the Sjax wanting to play here, we'll have a better team going into next year

Hinrich ,JC?
SJax, JC?
Battier, Sjax 
AD/Okafor?/JYD 
Curry/AD

Seems realistic enough, although there may be some money problems or something, I havent payed close enough attention to that aspect this year. 

I just know that we can match JCs contract, Sjax wants to play here, Chandler for Battier seems realistic, and we are bad enough where we _may_ be able to land Okafor.


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, last time I respond to you, there's a plenty of knowledgable respectable people here I can have discussions with...


dont dish insults if you cant take them boy


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I won $1500 on that buzzer shot... My bracket clinched with UConn's win ($1250 right there) and I had a bet on Duke at +2 ($250 there)...


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Does anyone think Chandler could net us Battier? the Grizzlies lack height/size and have too many small forwards.
> 
> Battier, IMO, has proven hes definitely capable of being a very nice SF in this league.
> ...



chandler may net us battier depending on west's perception of tyson's game. memphis REALLY needs a center or proto center which tyson is, but he may just wait til tyson hits free agency as the bulls havent resigned anyone of significance for years


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> deal Tyson for Swift, and in a separate trade, deal our #1 pick for Welsch AND all of Boston's picks. I'm not sure we'd make out that well in either deal, but if we could, it might be worth it.



what picks does boston own? i find it hard to believe any of those combined with jiri welsch is worth an okafor IMHO. the guy was great in the 2nd half against duke tonight, on both ends unlike our current frontline players who either play defense only or offense only


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Does anyone think Chandler could net us Battier? the Grizzlies lack height/size and have too many small forwards.
> 
> Battier, IMO, has proven hes definitely capable of being a very nice SF in this league.
> ...


I still don't say make a plan where you're depending on getting Okafor...

A top 3-5 pick could net us the deal I want with Boston...obviously if we have the pick that gets Okafor I say 100% confidence Boston would do it, even then Boston could take a Biedrins, I'm looking at what we have to trade, and it's Hinrich, Curry, and our first rd pick, are our most tradeable assets...

I don't want to trade Hinrich, Curry, but I will part with that first rd pick...

I would trade Chandler for Stromile Swift in a sign and trade, man, seriously, Stromile is on the cusp of stardom. Memphis knows he's not a backup PF, but he will be as long as Pau is there...

West isn't going to pay Stromile the 7 maybe even 8 mil a year he's about to get to play 19 MPG...but he can basically replace Stro with Tyson and not lose a beat.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>silverpaw1786</b>!
> I won $1500 on that buzzer shot... My bracket clinched with UConn's win ($1250 right there) and I had a bet on Duke at +2 ($250 there)...


Nice...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Btw, I'm not trading Chandler for Battier...

Not today, not tomorrow, not ever...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Btw, I'm not trading Chandler for Battier...
> 
> Not today, not tomorrow, not ever...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I still don't say make a plan where you're depending on getting Okafor...
> 
> A top 3-5 pick could net us the deal I want with Boston...obviously if we have the pick that gets Okafor I say 100% confidence Boston would do it, even then Boston could take a Biedrins, I'm looking at what we have to trade, and it's Hinrich, Curry, and our first rd pick, are our most tradeable assets...
> ...


I dont think we need Stromile, I'd rather get a sure thing at SF, and a risk at PF in the draft, then to risk it at SF in the draft and get a sure thing at PF. Our needs at SF are urgent, we need someone who is proven. At PF we still have guys who can do a pretty good job, at SF we have NBDL guys. 

My plan wasnt really dependant on Okafor either, I didnt even have him starting.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think we need Stromile, I'd rather get a sure thing at SF, and a risk at PF in the draft, then to risk it at SF in the draft and get a sure thing at PF. Our needs at SF are urgent, we need someone who is proven. At PF we still have guys who can do a pretty good job, at SF we have NBDL guys.
> ...


What sure thing out there is there for us to get at SF?


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think we need Stromile, I'd rather get a sure thing at SF, and a risk at PF in the draft, then to risk it at SF in the draft and get a sure thing at PF. Our needs at SF are urgent, we need someone who is proven. At PF we still have guys who can do a pretty good job, at SF we have NBDL guys.
> ...


are you sure about that? okafor was a monster tonight, or a notch below at the very least.. i dont see anyone else on the bulls who would put him on the bench, not even Ad. who do you see starting over big O?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> What sure thing out there is there for us to get at SF?


Battier is a more proven SF at the NBA level than anything we can get in the draft.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_hinrich_rocks!</b>!
> 
> 
> are you sure about that? okafor was a monster tonight, or a notch below at the very least.. i dont see anyone else on the bulls who would put him on the bench, not even Ad. who do you see starting over big O?


As it is Tyson doesn't even start over AD, and if Okafor is worlds better than Tyson, he'd HAVE to start over AD.

I don't think you draft Emeka to bring him off the bench...makes no sense.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_hinrich_rocks!</b>!
> are you sure about that? okafor was a monster tonight, or a notch below at the very least.. i dont see anyone else on the bulls who would put him on the bench, not even Ad. who do you see starting over big O?


I would start Okafor definitely. I was just responding to his claim that my scheme was dependant on getting Okafor, and I responded by saying it wasnt because I didnt even have Okafor starting in my scheme.


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

stephan jackson is as sure a thing out there this summer and he actually wants to play with the bulls, he would sign for the MLE


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Battier is a more proven SF at the NBA level than anything we can get in the draft.


Battier's proven he's a nice player, 6th man, that's it...

He's not ok you're our starting SF for the next 10 years...

I like Battier, but I believe we could get Stromile and I rather have an about to breakout star than a great 6th man.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Battier's proven he's a nice player, 6th man, that's it...
> 
> He's not ok you're our starting SF for the next 10 years...
> ...


Battiers only a 6th man because of the huge logjam of SFs on the Grizzlies. Hes definitely a starting calibur SF being held back, much like Swift, except we dont need Swift that much. We have big guys. 

Battiers not old at all, why cant he be a SF for the next 10 years? 

Why does everyone think we have to have superstars at every position?


----------



## kirk_hinrich_rocks! (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> As it is Tyson doesn't even start over AD, and if Okafor is worlds better than Tyson, he'd HAVE to start over AD.
> ...


agreed, if okafor cant start over davis then Houston.. we have a problem. he is starting material today, as is. I know they said Jay was NBA ready but i feel okafor can make a huge impact from day one, he just has a great feel for the game. not that jay didnt, but okafor is special IMHO. He can go from irrelevant in the first half to the game winning play in minutes


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Battiers only a 6th man because of the huge logjam of SFs on the Grizzlies. Hes definitely a starting calibur SF being held back, much like Swift, except we dont need Swift that much. We have big guys.
> ...


Nah..

They just got Wells a few months ago, and Posey this year...

If Battier were the star you're making him out to be, why bring in 2 guys to take away PT from him?

He's a nice player, and being the 6th man on a team like Memphis is great for him...

I think its asking too much of him though to be a big time contributor on a team like ours...

That's we need, not necessarily "stars" but big time contributors, if you have Battier as a backup of yours, you have a pretty damn good team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Battier would be a bigtime contributor given the minutes. You cant just group random talents together, Battier is the perfect fit because hes a good defender, a smooth shooter which makes it more difficult to double Eddy and gives Hinrich another realistic option to pass to. Hes unselfish, and has winning in his blood, hes a very intelligent player much like Hinrich. Swift isnt really the answer to anything, just a nice player. He'd be good to go after if we needed a player of his position, but we dont.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> Until he forced those 3s I was very impressed with Deng again. He scored, grabbed boards and made some nice defensive plays. I still like him with our pick if he declares and Okafor is gone.


Okafor - very impressive.

Deng - impressive. I liked his decision making and passing and his D as well. 

I'd be pretty happy if we are in a position to get either.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Arenas. It's time to get on the Okafor boat. Did you watch him win the game tonight? Kid is amazing. I completely disagree that he is capped out on potential, which I think is something you said in one of your posts(my laziness to back track three pages and hit the quote button is on display)...look at the offensive game he showed in the second half. It's good. But he can still add more polish to it. Was Hakeem done when he came out of Houston after a couple of years? No he improved. I think Okafor will have a similiar path. He has all of the tools to be a special special player. And most importantly: He wants to be.

Tonight seperated the men from the boys. Emeka had every opportunity to fold. He could have let the fouls and the refs take him completely out of his game. He could have let Duke's lead late take his heart. But he decided that he was not going to go out like that. That performance was easily the best I've seen in college basketball in a good while. That block of Deng's dunk was SICK! And Okafor's offensive game looks very promising.

He is the type of player that the Bulls need to be trying to get on the team. He is a leader. A franchise player. Ect. ect. He's not going to take us to a championship in his first year. But he can eventually take a Bulls team to a special place some time down the line if all the pieces fall in place.

A bunch of middle draft picks, especially in this years draft, are not going to do jack for the Bulls in the long or short term. We've tried the multiple picks thing before, hell we had multiple lottery picks with both Fizer/Crawford, and Curry/Chandler. Didn't work out that well.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Arenas. It's time to get on the Okafor boat. Did you watch him win the game tonight? Kid is amazing. I completely disagree that he is capped out on potential, which I think is something you said in one of your posts(my laziness to back track three pages and hit the quote button is on display)...look at the offensive game he showed in the second half. It's good. But he can still add more polish to it. Was Hakeem done when he came out of Houston after a couple of years? No he improved. I think Okafor will have a similiar path. He has all of the tools to be a special special player. And most importantly: He wants to be.
> 
> Tonight seperated the men from the boys. Emeka had every opportunity to fold. He could have let the fouls and the refs take him completely out of his game. He could have let Duke's lead late take his heart. But he decided that he was not going to go out like that. That performance was easily the best I've seen in college basketball in a good while. That block of Deng's dunk was SICK! And Okafor's offensive game looks very promising.
> ...


I agree with most of this. If we can, take Okafor. I don't think he is a franchise player like Duncan or Garnett, but he will be a great building block.

The way he stepped up in the 2nd half was amazing. You could just tell he wanted to make a contribution because of his foul problems early. That block on Deng was awesome.

In saying this, I'm of the opinion that if we can't get Okafor, it will not be the end of the world because I still believe Chandler can become a very effective player. Not a dominant scorer, but a guy who will get better defensively and be a great rebounder. I think he will eventually be a nice complement to Curry. 

As for trading down with Boston, firstly it will depend on where they finish. Secondly, while we are missing many pieces, many bench pieces can be find in free agency. That's easy. Having too many rookies or younger players will equal less wins.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Battier's proven he's a nice player, 6th man, that's it...
> ...


Battier is exactly the guy I'd want as a sf for the next 10 years!

OK , he's no superstar , and he's not the guy to take us to the ring , but in some way I think of him like I think of Kirk - He's EXACTLY the type of guy I'd like around a franchise (we don't have) to comlement team game.

He plays awsome defense to start , and he can contribute on offense.I think as a starter he'd score at least 15 (like his rookie year) and do it in high % - pure efficient!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Okafor last night played very very well. I liked Deng's game but the last three minutes of the game, when it really counted, he disappeared. He took a ill advised three when he didn't need to. 

Okafor is a man amung boys. But the only drawback I see in his game is his ft shooting. 51% will lose us some games. But I am willing to give this kid a chance.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

Random comments:

1. Okafor is a talent, no question. But why do I get the feeling that those who are going ga-ga over him are the same people who were making Jay Williams out to be the can't-miss savior two years ago?

I think we must keep in mind that Okafor is playing against marginal talent at best. Will that translate into the NBA? In his case, probably. But put Curry & Chandler out there agaist Duke and how do they look?

I have no problem if the Bulls draft him. But I don't see him as a guy who turns a 23 win team into a 40 win team. And will it become another JWill/Crawford situation between Okafor, Curry, and Chandler? Should the Bulls get the #1 pick, I hope Paxson and his scouts have done their job and a the best player isn't taken with the #5 or 6 pick.

2. Is it me, or does Deng look just a bit slow afoot? When he moves, he looks more like a 6'10" guy than a 6'8" guy. Not a problem for him in college, but what about the NBA?

3. Jim Calhoun damn near cost UConn the game by keeping Okafor on the bench for as long as he did. Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't he finish the game with 3 fouls? When will coaches figure out that every minute of the game counts the same as every other? Keeping Okafor out for 16 minutes of the first half damn near cost UConn the game. And it's very possible that if he keeps Okafor in he plays the rest of the first half and doesn't pick up any additional fouls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> Random comments:
> 
> 1. Okafor is a talent, no question. But why do I get the feeling that those who are going ga-ga over him are the same people who were making Jay Williams out to be the can't-miss savior two years ago?
> ...


Good points about Okafor. I think he will do Ok in the NBA. And it is true he wont take us from 23 to over 40 games in a season but he will take the place of a chandler so we can get a good SF in here. That SF could and might take us closer to being a .500 team than we are now. 

If we took Deng, I do not think he makes us a .500 team. We still need other spots to fill. I agree with your idea that Deng is a bit slow. I mentioned that in the draft thread earlier in the season. 

I really like Deng's D. But of course we have Chandler for that and Curry has been coming along quite nicely recently. But Okafor has a little better offense than Tyson has. That is what I like about him and he is just as quick as Tyson is getting up and down the floor. 

No one player in this draft can make us a .500 team, but I think some draft picks and a FA and a trade, might move us closer to being a .500 team. 

Don't discount the second round picks. There are some players in there that can help us with our problems.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Good points about Okafor. I think he will do Ok in the NBA. And it is true he wont take us from 23 to over 40 games in a season but he will take the place of a chandler so we can get a good SF in here. That SF could and might take us closer to being a .500 team than we are now.


That is exactly my point. Just how much of an upgrade is Okafor over Chandler? They're both the same age. Okafor is listed at 6'9" 240 or 252 lbs. Chandler is 7'1" 235. They have similar games in that rebounding and shot blocking are strengths and offensive post game is limited at this point (I think both can improve here). I just visualize Chandler out there in a blue #50 jersey agaist Duke and I see him having the same impact Okafor did. Agree or disagree?

What I think Bulls fans sometimes fail to consider is just what a matchup nightmare Chandler is when he is on the floor with Curry. The guy's 7'1" with long arms and hops. Opponents have to put their best post defender on Curry. That opens up all kinds of opportunity for Chandler on the offensive and defensive boards. Even in a season where he was hurt, he cleared nearly 8 boards in 22 minutes.

If some other teams are salivating over Okafor-- and there are bound to be several-- I think the best move might be to trade the pick (or trade Okafor after drafting him). And look to improve in other areas. Okafor has much higher trade value than Chandler right now. In order for this to work, Paxson & Co. have to have done their jobs well this winter and identified the diamonds in the rough who emerge out of every draft.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Okafor last night played very very well. I liked Deng's game but the last three minutes of the game, when it really counted, he disappeared. He took a ill advised three when he didn't need to.


Go pick last tournament finale between Syracuse and Kansas and tell me what Anthony did in the second half.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't think Okafor is as good as everyone makes him out to be. He is not a great athlete, does not have great size, and doesn't he have great post moves. He relies on getting great post position, but at his size I worry that he won't get that in the pros. 

I think his most transferable NBA skill is his man-to-man defense. 

Deng is too much of a tweener. I don't like his parimeter athleticism.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

oh, forgot to add earlier....

Boy, Duke sure choked....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> That is exactly my point. Just how much of an upgrade is Okafor over Chandler? They're both the same age. Okafor is listed at 6'9" 240 or 252 lbs. Chandler is 7'1" 235. They have similar games in that rebounding and shot blocking are strengths and offensive post game is limited at this point (I think both can improve here). I just visualize Chandler out there in a blue #50 jersey agaist Duke and I see him having the same impact Okafor did. Agree or disagree?


Disagree. They may have similiar games but Okafor is superior in all of their similiarities. Better rebounder. Much superior defender. Chandler just goes flying for every block shot. Okafor knows when to contest and when not to. And his on the ball defense is terrific. To say nothing of the fact that Okafor actually has nice hands around the basket and a really nice touch.

And at any rate, Chandler and Curry both skipped school, and it appears to have set them both back. Okafor has grown by leaps and bounds by going to school. Now he is a man ready to come into the league.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> That is exactly my point. Just how much of an upgrade is Okafor over Chandler? They're both the same age. Okafor is listed at 6'9" 240 or 252 lbs. Chandler is 7'1" 235. They have similar games in that rebounding and shot blocking are strengths and offensive post game is limited at this point (I think both can improve here). I just visualize Chandler out there in a blue #50 jersey agaist Duke and I see him having the same impact Okafor did. Agree or disagree?


I agree with the general jist of what you're saying, except that my visualization is Chandler on the bench hurt for the entire game.

After watching the game, I think I'd be up for either Okafor or Deng on the Bulls. I'd still be willing to trade the pick though. They looked good, especially Okafor, but not absolutely great.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Disagree. They may have similiar games but Okafor is superior in all of their similiarities. Better rebounder. Much superior defender. Chandler just goes flying for every block shot. Okafor knows when to contest and when not to. And his on the ball defense is terrific. To say nothing of the fact that Okafor actually has nice hands around the basket and a really nice touch.


Height matters, too. Look at the impact that the string bean 7' footer on GT has had.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Height matters, too. Look at the impact that the string bean 7' footer on GT has had.


But height matters less than heart and know how.

See Elton Brand. Another terrific college player who was too short.

Or Carlos Boozer. I haven't seen yet where Okafor's size has been an issue. His athleticism and super long arms more than make up for it.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> But height matters less than heart and know how.
> ...


That wasn't the issue we have been discussing for the last page....

It's whether or not Curry and Chandler would be dominate in the NCAA tourner. 

It's a no brainer to me.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> That wasn't the issue we have been discussing for the last page....
> ...


Again, you can't dominate anything if you can't get on the court. :|


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Disagree. They may have similiar games but Okafor is superior in all of their similiarities. Better rebounder. Much superior defender. Chandler just goes flying for every block shot. Okafor knows when to contest and when not to. And his on the ball defense is terrific. To say nothing of the fact that Okafor actually has nice hands around the basket and a really nice touch.
> ...


I actually think Chandler is a better rebounder than Okafor. In almost every other aspect, I think Okafor is the better player.

I agree that Curry and Chandler would also be dominating the NCAA right now as well.

I really like Okafor, especially his shot blocking instincts, but I'm willing to give Curry and Chandler more time. I don't see much point in trading Chandler when is value would be so low.


----------

